

Time Warner to test Internet billing based on usage - edw519
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080117/media_nm/timewarner_internet_dc

======
joeguilmette
This is one of the better reactions to piracy that I've seen. If these
companies can find a way to make money off of this, all of the sudden it isn't
piracy anymore.

It's a business model.

